# Vibrio POC



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

Hearing of 2 new cases from this past weekend. Be careful out there...


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

where were they? any more details on how they got it?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like to know also, we were out there churning thru the muddy water.


----------



## DougM (Sep 26, 2009)

Both cases are confirmed vibrio. Patient one was fishing in the area of the Cedars, patient two was fishing the Ranch House shoreline.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Great. I just got out of the water an hour ago. Ran the Cedars shoreline, but only waded in Bar Room Bay. Wind SW at 20. Big jetties were sterile and rough.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

DougM said:


> Both cases are confirmed vibrio. Patient one was fishing in the area of the Cedars, patient two was fishing the Ranch House shoreline.


where are those locations I've yet to have heard of them. does deep water nearby have less chance of vibrio?


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

A very good friend of mines father passed about 3 weeks ago from a flesh eating bacteria. I mentioned Vibrio and my friend said it was not that but they compared it to that. He was in a wheelchair already and got a cut that did not heal that he told no one about. Tomball ER sent him to Methodist, they told my friend "leg amputation for sure to keep him alive" they did that then he did not come out of surgery well. They made the decision. God bless anyone who has to go through this.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been wiping myself down with isopropyl alcohol when I get out of the water here lately. Not sure if it works or not, but it does give me some piece of mind.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Scary stuff, I would think Vibrio would be rare around the Cedars because of it being in between both Gulf transfer cuts. 
We will have to be careful out there.
My thumb got red & swelled up for a few days after a hook stick down there on Memorial day. Makes me think of that little incident in a different way now.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

my buddy told me to put open a water bottle, take a swig, top off with bleach. he uses it to clean any cuts you get then super glue cover.


----------



## DonSteiner (May 17, 2016)

Yeah doesn't have to be Vibrio to kill you. There are a lot of other nasty bacteria out there.


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

I was with patient 2. Also waded Boggy 2 on Sunday. Saturday separate boats but also waded City Slickers and Grass Island. Could be anywhere.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hibiclens antimicrobial skin cleanser is available on Amazon This is the good soap that Dentists and MD's use. In the past discussions this was thought to be a scrip item.
The Gallon jug is about the price I get it for and it is cheap if several people split a gallon compared to the smaller bottles. Plus A Prime people get free shipping so most of us have wives that qualify. 



It is expensive but worth it. I wash my hands 40-50 times a day in it.

The first thing to do is look at the health of the guys to see what health problems the may have. diabetic and other health issues tend to be more prone to vibro but....


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Any preexisting conditions that would have weakened his immune system? Most all fatal and extreme cases seem to have that in common, bleach probably doesn't hurt but it also doesn't kill it from what I've been told. FIL lost a finger after several operations last year from a redfish fin got him, he bleached the hell out of it, docs told us to carry Hibiclens to clean any cuts. Prayers to the effected.


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Which hospital is best? Victoria or Port Lavaca?


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

markmc2 said:


> Which hospital is best? Victoria or Port Lavaca?


Victoria


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JimD said:


> Hibiclens antimicrobial skin cleanser is available on Amazon This is the good soap that Dentists and MD's use. In the past discussions this was thought to be a scrip item.
> The Gallon jug is about the price I get it for and it is cheap if several people split a gallon compared to the smaller bottles. Plus A Prime people get free shipping so most of us have wives that qualify.
> 
> It is expensive but worth it. I wash my hands 40-50 times a day in it.
> ...


We keep the small bottles in the boat crate and in the beach crate, anybody so much as gets a scratch and it gets hibiclens'd to death.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Hibiclens X2,


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Bleach and hibicleans in my gear bag and on my boat always....and 
As an additional precaution I have also been coating any small scratch or abrasions with liquid skin bandage. It seems to do a really good job of sealing those areas from water contact even if wading. It's a bear to scrub off after and is best to just let it flake off after a day or two.

Any open cuts or injury though and I stay out of the bay's now. I am a 63 yo controlled type II in general good health otherwise but taking no chances


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is 43 dollars a gallon but cheap compared to the alternatives.

The problems are still there. Look at the Captain a few years ago that got stuck by a shrimp's horn on a trip (had few health issues I think) and had vibro the next day.

My non vibro experience with another serious bug was a simple and very minor stick on a thumb cleaning a bait off in the back of the Keith Lake complex. Did not bled or anything else. No more than a simple tackle box stick we all get from time to time. It hardly broke the skin.

*I think that you need to clean every scratch 
BUT if there is any swelling soreness or what ever even a small stick and health issues head for the MD of which many are not really versed on vibro and related bugs.*


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, fished the cedars on Sat and Sunday. Scary stuff. I too would have not thought that the bacteria was there since it is a not a muddy bottom. Looks like I am going to stop by Walgreens on my way home. Prayers to those who have been hit.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

I wander what the shelf life of Hibiclens is, I have had the same bottle on my boat for a couple of years ?
I also use the newskin on bug bites, cuts, & abraisons.
Also started wearing neoprene socks while wade fishing.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Trailer Rig said:


> *I wander what the shelf life of Hibiclens is*, I have had the same bottle on my boat for a couple of years ?
> I also use the newskin on bug bites, cuts, & abraisons.
> Also started wearing neoprene socks while wade fishing.


Me too. I have a couple bottles of the Walgreens generic brand (same stuff) and a couple of the real thing that are several years old as well.


----------



## Black Dog (May 19, 2006)

Do the neoprene sock keep you tootsies dry?

http://www.sealskinz.com/ Are these any good??


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Do the neoprene sock keep you tootsies dry?
> 
> http://www.sealskinz.com/ Are these any good??


No, I wear the Foreverlast sox, main reason is to minimize abrasion possibilities, increases comfort also.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Scary stuff. I wonder how fast it enters the body? Say you are wading, get poked by a fin or hook and keep wading for another 15 or 30 or 45+ minutes. How quick is too late to put bleach or Hibiclens on the injury?

I was in POC at the first of the month. Waded all over. I did think about it though.


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

*infection*

probably need to come up with some type of super light summer wader...
could result in alot of $$$$$$$


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

AKM said:


> probably need to come up with some type of super light summer wader...
> 
> could result in alot of $$$$$$$


I just wear my breathable waders and it doesn't bother me. I also work out in the heat everyday and wear blue jeans and long sleeve shirts, so I'm kind of used to being hot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

cobrayakker said:


> I just wear my breathable waders and it doesn't bother me. I also work out in the heat everyday and wear blue jeans and long sleeve shirts, so I'm kind of used to being hot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've worked in the A/C for the last 20 years and I would die, lol. I know that area had some really funky looking water this past weekend, I jumped out for awhile in Powderhorn and it was basically fresh and flat out nasty.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Trailer Rig said:


> I wander what the shelf life of Hibiclens is, I have had the same bottle on my boat for a couple of years ?
> I also use the newskin on bug bites, cuts, & abraisons.
> Also started wearing neoprene socks while wade fishing.


There should be a copy of the MSD (Material Safety Data sheet) online at the manufacturers website. That should tell you what's in it, and how fast it breaks down.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I buy this stuff on E-bay: Chlorhexidine .... Same active ingredients as Hibiclens. This stuff is for Vet use so it probably doesn't get the FDA inspections. We use it on the family dogs and I wash my hands with it occasionally. Seems like it would be good for a "wipe down" after wading.

It's $11.99 /gallon , free shipping, no tax


*Description:* Indications: Chlorhexidine Disinfectant Solution is an antiseptic and antimicrobial disinfectant which provides fast acting activity against a wide range of micro-organisms, especially against those commonly present on the skin.


*Features: * 
An antiseptic and antimicrobial disinfectant 
Provides fast acting activity against a wide range of micro-organisms 
Supplied as 1 Gallon bottle.


*Ingredients:* Ingredients: Chlorhexidine Disinfectant Solution contains Chlorhexidine Gluconate 2%Ingredients: Chlorhexidine Gluconate 2%.


*Directions:* Dosage and Administration: Dilute using the ratio of 1 ounce (2 tablespoons) of Chlorhexidine Solution per gallon of water.Rinse area to be disinfected with an ample amount of Chlorhexidine Solution. Wipe away excess and pat dry with a sterile gauze or sponge.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

RB II said:


> Scary stuff. I wonder how fast it enters the body? Say you are wading, get poked by a fin or hook and keep wading for another 15 or 30 or 45+ minutes. How quick is too late to put bleach or Hibiclens on the injury?
> 
> I was in POC at the first of the month. Waded all over. I did think about it though.


It can infect immediately through an open wound. Best to avoid exposing and open wound to saltwater at all or at least, wear a waterproof bandage. Do clean the the exposed wound ASAP but once its in you, its in you so monitor the area closely for signs of infection


----------



## Capt. Neal Flanagan (May 29, 2016)

Simms make a couple different versions of their pants waders. I wear them in the summer since I am typically wading just below the crotch area in terms of water level. They can usually be found at a good price on eBay and really aren't hot at all considering. Just an idea I thought I would throw out there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knee deep in reds (May 17, 2016)

vibrio is bad stuff.One of my fishin buddies got it last june after a cedar bayou trip.We fished sunday and by wed they were ready to pull the plug on him.Thank god he made an unbelieveable recovery.He still has issues from this a year later.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Breathable waders in general aren't that hot. I wear them year around these days. Also avoids chafing from marinating in the salt water all day.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

FYI, on the Outdoor Show, Mickey Eastman told Charlie Paradoski about a mutual friend/guide (Dave) who had contracted vibrio recently. Paradoski spoke with another guide, Robert Sloan who told him Port Lavaca had THIRTEEN more cases in the hospital. Runoff-related, no doubt...


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like waders may be the right choice this summer.
Nothing to take a chance with.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Trailer Rig said:


> Scary stuff, I would think Vibrio would be rare around the Cedars because of it being in between both Gulf transfer cuts.
> We will have to be careful out there.
> My thumb got red & swelled up for a few days after a hook stick down there on Memorial day. Makes me think of that little incident in a different way now.


My thought exactly. Has to be a good bit of gulf water in that area. Seems like you could not find a safer place to wade with the gulf/bay water exchange.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

It was first thought that you could only contact this stuff in stagnant waters and it couldn't live in the currents, that has sense been proven false and the surf actually has a higher bacteria content than some other places this year, freshwater influx has multiplied the bacteria count. I do not have a link to back it, but I'll find the article I read talking about it and try to post it.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Vibrio isn't supposed to live in undiluted salt water, but even the surf is diluted after all this runoff.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

https://www.tidesandcurrents.noaa.g...n=ng&subdomain=gb&model_type=salinity_nowcast

The above link shows current salinity for some different bays and open water. Lots of brackish water out there. Prime vibrio v. Water with the high temperatures. If you immune system is bad, bad liver, diabetes, bad circulation. I wouldn't get in the water now probably even with waders. ***** your finger on a fin could be all it takes.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

As if we don't have enough to be concerned about these days. Now this.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/232038-overview#a6

The link above is the best I've seen that captures all the nitty gritty of non cholera Vibrio infections.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Vibrio exists naturally in saltwater. High salinity is a deterrent to development. Estuaries and brackish marsh are most suspect. However, extreme runoff may even contaminate the surf but is less likely. Bacteria levels always spike along the beachfront after pluvial events, too. They should dissipate quickly... provided heavy rains don't reoccur! The surf should get NICE soon. Although, some locations may still be hampered by runoff. And, many surfrunners have avoided the sweetness in much of the bay complex.


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

*Vibrio*

Last weekent in POC my buddy developed a rapidly swollen finger after a fish hook stick. I treated him with antibiotics I had that were for skin bacteria (staph, strep). In 24 hours he was much worse. The finger and hand were red, swollen. and tense. I called in a rx for doxycycline to the HEB in Victoria. I thought he may need iv antibiotics but within 24 hours the finger improved. 
That reminds me of an incident when I was a medical student in New Orleans. A woman ate raw oysters at a swanky restaurant and rapidly developed fulminant vibrio sepsis, pneumonia, skin lesions, and died. Other diners had no problem. My professor experimented with the culture and found that vibrio would not grow when tabasco was placed in the agar dish. Tabasco is primarily vinegar. Vibrio won't grow in an acid environment. The tourist didn't put lemon juice or tabasco on her oysters.
Growing up in New Orleans I was not allowed to consume milk products after eating seafood. "You will get sick". Milk raises the ph and enhances vibrio growth.

Wearing waders and gloves is a good idea. Topical antibacterials may help but don't penetrate the skin so are not effective for puncture wounds. Immunosuppressed people should not fish. Carrying doxycycline and starting it within 24 hours is the best solution if you can convince your doctor to prescribe it. 
Better yet don't fish in warm months. Then I would be able to find a spot that isn't taken.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks, Sonny! Glad your buddy recovered...
green tides n' black dots...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Stomach acid wont do the same thing?



sonny h said:


> Last weekent in POC my buddy developed a rapidly swollen finger after a fish hook stick. I treated him with antibiotics I had that were for skin bacteria (staph, strep). In 24 hours he was much worse. The finger and hand were red, swollen. and tense. I called in a rx for doxycycline to the HEB in Victoria. I thought he may need iv antibiotics but within 24 hours the finger improved.
> That reminds me of an incident when I was a medical student in New Orleans. A woman ate raw oysters at a swanky restaurant and rapidly developed fulminant vibrio sepsis, pneumonia, skin lesions, and died. Other diners had no problem. My professor experimented with the culture and found that vibrio would not grow when tabasco was placed in the agar dish. Tabasco is primarily vinegar. Vibrio won't grow in an acid environment. The tourist didn't put lemon juice or tabasco on her oysters.
> Growing up in New Orleans I was not allowed to consume milk products after eating seafood. "You will get sick". Milk raises the ph and enhances vibrio growth.
> 
> ...


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

*Vibrio*

I'm sure it helps but it didn't do it for the lady that died.


----------



## Omega (Jun 11, 2010)

*Flesh eating Vibrio comments*

I am hoping that these comments will improve the understanding about Vibrio infections; here are some known facts:
1. Vibrio is a natural bacterial resident of the muddy silt in Texas bay waters; 
2. It is prevalent throughout the bay system
3. Hot weather brings out the most infection properties of the bacteria
4. Any minor skin scrape or puncture that changes the integrity of the protective cover of your skin can be an entry point for this bacteria.
5. To protect yourselves while wade fishing, you must wear clean waders and foot wear to prevent the muddy silt water from coming in contact with your skin.
6. If any minor appearing red papule, or minor appearing skin blemish becomes reddened, irritated, and progresses rapidly by any form of spreading by enlargement or red streaks leading up the extremity from the site should receive immediate medical attention.
I hope this is a help for wade fishermen; be safe!!!


----------



## knee deep in reds (May 17, 2016)

after my buddy was diagnosed with vibrio last year I wondered why I heard of alot more cases than the state said their count was,after digging I heard 

that the hospitals were only required to report the cases that resulted in death,anyone else here this


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Ch 11 just showed a case that was from swimming in Galveston Beach


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

^Lost his leg from the knee,started with a scratch.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

cottonpicker said:


> Ch 11 just showed a case that was from swimming in Galveston Beach


http://www.fox26houston.com/news/163459071-story


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ordered a gallon of Hibiclens, a small dispenser and a pump, need to take this seriously going forward. I do want to note that in almost all fatal cases that the common thread is that the person had a compromised immune system or liver issues, they cant fight it in the onset and that is why it progresses so quickly.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

Just came back from the Galveston this weekend. Reading this thread makes me itch all over. LOL 

My daughter had some mosquito bites, I sprayed her with liquid bandaid to seal the wounds. Scary stuff.

Series Question: If someone with normal immune system, can they recover without losing a finger/arm or leg?


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

goodable said:


> Just came back from the Galveston this weekend. Reading this thread makes me itch all over. LOL
> 
> My daughter had some mosquito bites, I sprayed her with liquid bandaid to seal the wounds. Scary stuff.
> 
> Series Question: If someone with normal immune system, can they recover without losing a finger/arm or leg?


A guide in perfect health was wading with waders,took them off and was bitten on the calf while in his boat by a horse fly,after scratching it he became infected. The doctors wanted to cut on him but he said no and they successfully treated him with antibiotics. It was touch and go for a few days.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

goodable said:


> Just came back from the Galveston this weekend. Reading this thread makes me itch all over. LOL
> 
> My daughter had some mosquito bites, I sprayed her with liquid bandaid to seal the wounds. Scary stuff.
> 
> Series Question: If someone with normal immune system, can they recover without losing a finger/arm or leg?


Time is of the essence! The first 24 - 48 hours are critical. Any symptom warrants concern. Do not take any chances...


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

Labor day weekend, 2013, I had a cut on my big toe. We were at the place in Sargent and I was wearing Crocs flip flops. Got my toe wet but continued to fish off the pier. Ankle started to get red and the redness was going up my leg, so I went in to Lake Jackson to the urgent care and got an injection of clindimycin. Next morning both ankles were red and started having the redness going up both legs. It was like I didn't even get a shot at all. Decided to go to the hospital as I am Type II. Also decided to NOT stop at LJ hospital, since it was a holiday weekend, I would just be there all weekend. Went on to St. Lukes ER in the Medical Center and am glad I did. In the ER, almost immediately, I had an ER doc, an infectious disease doc, and an endocrinologist in the room at the same time and within an hour I was in a room on the 12th floor with an IV. Stayed there for three entire days with clyndimycin, and cipro intraveneously (I can't spell). The type of infection never was determined.

Fast forward two years. I job stabbed by a hard head on the ankle. Oh my gosh, it hurt. Started taking the clyndimycin right away and went to the doctor Monday morning. Should have just gone on to the hospital. Three days on Levoquin and the red streaks were going up my leg and the doctor said, "Give it one more day." I left her office and went directly to the ER at St. Lukes, at The Woodlands, and they had an IV in me in 15 minutes after looking at my records. Three more days on an IV.

Not sure what the type of infection I had, as they said it was "underdetermined." But, what I'm saying is to be sure you get medical attention immediately. Don't wait. I'm alive to tell this story, and had I not gone to the ER, I might not be around to see my grandbaby grow up. Now that is important.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Sure don't even want to get in the water this weekend anymore. Excuse my ingnorance, but we have a beach weekend planned in Port A. Me, my wife, son and MIL and some friends. Would it be irresponsible to even get in the water at the beach? I get Knicks and dings all the time, especially after a couple cold ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Www.Texasbeachwatch.org

Check the bacteria in the area along the coast, sign up for weekly email updates.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

About getting in the water.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/232038-clinical#b4

Somewhere in this it mentions something about a high rate of victims being between 50 and 60 years old. Liver function seems to key in how the disease progresses. The link mentions somewhere about an enzyme or substance produced by the liver that fights the Vibrio bacteria. It also says that enzyme is lowered by alcohol consumption.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bacteria likes sugar, so high blood sugar makes you more susceptible.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I am never wading the bays, EVER. I'll just fish from the boat, thanks.....
this stuff scares the **** out of me.
slipped on the port A s. jetty on fathers day.
busted my ***, tore my rain jacket & took some skin off my left elbow.
I been watching that sucker every 3-4 hrs ever since.
dang, man!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

lite-liner said:


> I am never wading the bays, EVER. I'll just fish from the boat, thanks.....
> this stuff scares the **** out of me.
> slipped on the port A s. jetty on fathers day.
> busted my ***, tore my rain jacket & took some skin off my left elbow.
> ...


I hear you. I used to love to wade but since I got older, and, since I drink, I prefer to stay in the boat.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

tunchistheman said:


> Bacteria likes sugar, so high blood sugar makes you more susceptible.


Consumption of sugar can greatly depress your immune response. Studies have shown that a few cans of soda can cut your white blood cells ability to fight invaders by as much as 50% for up to 5 hours.

http://alternativehealthatlanta.com/immune-system/sugar-and-your-immune-system/


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Man this is some scary stuff! I went from thinking about taking off Friday from work to go fishing to know just putting all my gear up for sale and hanging it up for good. Well, I thought about it for a second anyway. Two Friday's ago I cut my thumb right off the bat that morning while fishing. Didn't treat it or think anything of it like I always do, even waded later that day. Dang sure won't do that again after reading all these posts. I will probably have more meds in the boat than tackle now.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I got some bad dock rash this weekend, and was immediately thinking about this crud. Hot wash with soap ( withinin 2-3 minutes) and then applied anti-bacterial spray to the affected areas. And it was on my mind until the scratches were gone.


----------



## Capt.Rhino (Jun 30, 2015)

Well from what Im reading its time to move south, POC will always be my hometown on the bay, but time to go, too crowded, no infrastructure, and now....., so, well..........bye.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

*St Luke's ER*



lindyb said:


> Labor day weekend, 2013, I had a cut on my big toe. We were at the place in Sargent and I was wearing Crocs flip flops. Got my toe wet but continued to fish off the pier. Ankle started to get red and the redness was going up my leg, so I went in to Lake Jackson to the urgent care and got an injection of clindimycin. Next morning both ankles were red and started having the redness going up both legs. It was like I didn't even get a shot at all. Decided to go to the hospital as I am Type II. Also decided to NOT stop at LJ hospital, since it was a holiday weekend, I would just be there all weekend. Went on to St. Lukes ER in the Medical Center and am glad I did. In the ER, almost immediately, I had an ER doc, an infectious disease doc, and an endocrinologist in the room at the same time and within an hour I was in a room on the 12th floor with an IV. Stayed there for three entire days with clyndimycin, and cipro intraveneously (I can't spell). The type of infection never was determined.
> 
> Fast forward two years. I job stabbed by a hard head on the ankle. Oh my gosh, it hurt. Started taking the clyndimycin right away and went to the doctor Monday morning. Should have just gone on to the hospital. Three days on Levoquin and the red streaks were going up my leg and the doctor said, "Give it one more day." I left her office and went directly to the ER at St. Lukes, at The Woodlands, and they had an IV in me in 15 minutes after looking at my records. Three more days on an IV.
> 
> Not sure what the type of infection I had, as they said it was "underdetermined." But, what I'm saying is to be sure you get medical attention immediately. Don't wait. I'm alive to tell this story, and had I not gone to the ER, I might not be around to see my grandbaby grow up. Now that is important.


Sorry not trying to hijack, but St Luke's Emergency Room is awesome, got critical MRI and scans on a Sunday. ..

Glad you are alright!!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder if maybe someday they will develop a vaccine for vibrio. I know a lot of folks that would get a shot if they could.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

lite-liner said:


> I am never wading the bays, EVER. I'll just fish from the boat, thanks.....
> this stuff scares the **** out of me.
> slipped on the port A s. jetty on fathers day.
> busted my ***, tore my rain jacket & took some skin off my left elbow.
> ...


Oh don't have to get in the water to get it, I was listening to 610 one morning and they were talking about a guy that got it and never got out of the boat. I take my chances and enjoy the things I do, wade fishing happens to be one of them.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

knee deep in reds said:


> vibrio is bad stuff.One of my fishin buddies got it last june after a cedar bayou trip.We fished sunday and by wed they were ready to pull the plug on him.Thank god he made an unbelieveable recovery.He still has issues from this a year later.


 I'm always curious about Vibrio V. for obvious reasons. Was your buddy in good health with no medical issues and no open wounds?


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Local man fighting flesh-eating symptoms from Vibrio infection
http://www.kvue.com/news/local/06232016-buda-man-vibrio/253840004 
(Sent from KVUE NEWS)

Another case I just found out about.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

The outbreak in Texas was mentioned on Fox XM today.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Tractor Supply has Chlorhexidine TEAT DIP 3.5 % $8.00 Gal.
This will work great in a spray bottle.
I remember this from Dairy farms.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Fortunately I'm on a ****ton of antibiotics right now ... so I'm pretreated ...


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

I posted the note about my buddy with a fishhook stick. He improved but when he finished the course of antibiotics the finger blew up again. He had surgery Tuesday. Haven't heard what was done or how bad it is but cultures were taken.


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

Anybody heard of cases originating in bluewater/offshore? 

I'm aware it's generally bay/inshore just curious if there have been bluewater cases?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone still been wading wet despite the outbreak?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Is PA the farthest south so far?


----------



## knee deep in reds (May 17, 2016)

from what I understand to guy in the pa case was in water at rockport prior to pa.last year my buddy got it from cedar bayou.....staying away from oyster shell and mud for sure


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

tunchistheman said:


> Anyone still been wading wet despite the outbreak?


I've spent the last 4 days wet wading about 2 hours each afternoon. No meds, no red streaks, no rashes, no problems......I do have a nice big'ol bag of fillets.....


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

If you wade fish the surf you should check this bacteria monitoring site: http://cgis.glo.texas.gov/Beachwatch/

Levels look better than they did at the beginning of this week. Monday there were red flags up and down the coast. It looks like bad news around Matagorda County Jetty Park now. Hope this helps.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

tunchistheman said:


> Anyone still been wading wet despite the outbreak?


I have been wading a couple of hours in the morning four of the last five days taking no precautions.
Remember though- " You can run through a dynamite factory lighting matches the whole way and you may make it to the other end--, but you're still an idiot."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Anyone still been wading wet despite the outbreak?


Of course.

TH


----------



## Hybrid14 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes sir, still wadefishing, no waders, The vibrio is a bad deal for those affected, prayers for all.


----------



## El Pescador Cat (Oct 29, 2015)

*Vibrio Vulnificus*

To Whom It May Concern,
On the night of June 12th, Dave Kveton's right foot started hurting at about 9:00 pm. It felt like a sunburn on the top of his foot. He put some lotion on it and went to bed. At 4:00 am Monday morning (June 13th,) Dave woke up with fever and chills. His foot hurt so badly, he could not put any pressure on it. Yet, it still looked like a minor sunburn. We went to the ER at Sugar Land Hospital where Dave was seen by two ER doctors. They were changing shifts. Dave made the doctors aware of what he was experiencing, and told them that he may have been exposed to Vibrio. As a fishing guide since 1983, he is very familiar with the symptoms. He has personally known people that have contracted the virus. 
Dave had been wade fishing in Port O'Connor for three days--Friday, June 10th, Saturday, June 11th and Sunday, June 12th. There is a lot of runoff water at this time, but he did not wade into any stagnant water. The ER doctors were not familiar with Vibrio, and thought Dave had cellulitis caused from either a staph or strep bacterial infection. Knowing where he had been and that with Vibrio time is not your friend, Dave requested to be admitted and treated by IV antibiotics. The ER doctors called the hospital doctor, the hospital doctor for the Sugar Land. He agreed to admit Dave into the hospital and started a wide range of antibiotics to cover multiple possibilities until they could get a blood culture back. In the few hours it took to get that plan figured out and agreed upon, Daveâ€™s foot swelled and red streaks appeared going up his leg. The hospital called in a infectious disease doctor,. 
The ID doctor came in on Tuesday, June 14th and assured us that Dave did not have Vibrio. The blood culture came back the next day and confirmed that Dave did indeed have Vibrio in his bloodstream. By then, the swelling and redness was on his foot, heel, ankle and calf with a red streak going up to his groin. They started him on antibiotics for Vibrio. I tried to have the doctors consult with a hospital that was familiar with treating Vibrio. My thinking was they could tell us what to expect and what protocol has been the most effective. There was no one to call. I tried calling the Victoria Hospital and the Port Lavaca Hospital and they would not give me the name of a doctor that had treated Vibrio in their hospitals. They informed me that it was against their policy, but they were familiar with Vibrio and how serious it is. I called the Texas Department of Public Health, only to be put on hold for over an hour. I found a story online that had been published in the Victoria Newspaper and called the reporter to find out who she was able to reach. She shared a number with me for the Epidemiologist of Calhoun County. He did not have anyone the doctors from Sugar Land could consult with. Dave was sent home to recover on June 17th at 8:30 with a prescription for two oral antibiotics. 
Dave stayed in bed all weekend, and his foot was not improving. We did decide to elevate his foot on our own, which was not instructions given by any doctor in Sugar Land. We found out later elevation was a good choice. Dave made a call to a friend who had been treated in Victoria for Vibrio, and was able to get a referral for a doctor in Victoria. On Monday, June 20th we drove to Victoria to Dr. Brian Burnsâ€™ office. He looked at Dave's foot and had him admitted and put back on IV antibiotics. We felt very comfortable hearing him explain things to us. He had the knowledge to treat the problem. They started their protocol of antibiotics and it was apparent that it was starting to make his foot better. He was released on Thursday, June 23rd to go home on oral antibiotics. He was instructed to stay in bed with his foot up except to go to the bathroom once a day. 
As of today, June 25th, he is doing much better and is following the doctorâ€™s orders. I am putting this together in hopes that it can help with information compiled and shared with the medical community and the public. In my own research of the infection, Iâ€™ve found there is a lot of misinformation being given. Additionally, news broadcast interviewing health experts are giving out that same misinformation and ultimately I feel putting the public health at risk. 
You have to have an open wound to contract the virus. False. Dave did not have a visible open wound. The only thing he could think of was a fly bite he got on Saturday, June 11th while drifting at bird island in Port O'Connor. 
You have to have a compromised immune system, be a diabetic or alcoholic. False. These conditions will make it tougher to fight and it could be easier to contract, but they are not prerequisites. Dave, as well as two other people we know of, checked out perfectly healthy with no compromising conditions. 
It is found in stagnant water. False. People are getting it in the surf.
We also feel that there could be a map of areas along our Texas coast that have confirmed cases of Vibrio, plus a list of systems with factual information on when to seek medical attention.
And finally, a stern warning that if you think you may have contracted Vibrio, you are not in a wait-and-see situation. Time is not your friend. Weâ€™ve all seen the headlines. Amputation or death are not uncommon.
Thank you for your time concerning this very serious matter. 
Vibrio Vulnificus resources
DeTar Healthcare System: Home
Dr. Brian F. Burns
http://www.drburns.com
601 E San Antonio, Ste 302W
Victoria, TX 77901
361-676-1827

Matthew T. Janzow, MD
Dr. Michael Belew
John E. Barber, M.D.
SCHNEIDER , BRIAN , D.O.
506 E San Antonio
Victoria , TX 77901
Phone: (361) 788-6455
Fax: (361) 788-6655

http://dshs.texas.gov/plc/
Commissioner of Health, John Hellerstedt, MD (512-776-7363)
www.dshs.state.tx.us/.../contact_list.shtm

Adrana DSHS Region 8 
210-859-1541
[email protected]
[email protected]

Linda Gaul, Ph.D., M.PH
512-776-7198
Department of State. State Epidemiologist


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Great post Cat and glad to hear Dave is on the mend!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks EPC for the insight. I have personally come across the ineptitude of the health care system and their limits. You have to care for your own and speak out when not satisfied. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very good post.

Does a 25% bleach/75% water spritz on the boat really work if you get stuck or punctured? Serious question or is it a myth? My wife says rubbing alchohol is what is recommended (she reads up on this stuff, I don't).


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to post this information. This could possibly save a life or a limb.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Sugar Land ED*

I'd like to know which Sugar Land hospital failed to treat this properly. Please pm me if you are not comfortable broadcasting it out.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Does vitriol require it's own specific antibiotic?


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

El Pescador Cat, Vibrio is a bacteria, not a virus.


----------

